# kilju



## deadhead

anyone know anything about kilju? i just started a half gallon jug for the heck of it.


----------



## arcticsid

No, and unless you tell us, we may never know.

Kinda worried about you getting your hands on some of that yeast to make an 18% brew, you'll be in here asking how to ferment the lawn clippings!!!!!!

ROTFLMAO


----------



## deadhead

you can use lawn clippings???jk i guess kilju (pronounced kill yu) is a finnish wine made with sugar yeast and water; thats all. i guess its like the finnish version of pruno or something and i heard that fellow from the netherlands talkin about it on here so i looked up the recipe and made a half gallon batch just to see what would happen. its like mead just sugar instead of honey, no flavorings. staight booze


----------



## arcticsid

How much booze?


----------



## deadhead

half gallon yields a half gallon (minus a couple ml or so after filtering) anywhere from 8-16% ABV it can have a number of different things added to it during fermentation as well to make a range of flavors. u can even distill it and make finnish (finland) moonshine but i kno thats


----------



## arcticsid

The guys in cell block 18 were making something like that. In fact I swear I seen a guy toss an old shoe in it and said it would "add caracter".

I always wondered if he ever made it back to Finland.


----------



## deadhead

yea looked interesting so i thought id give it a shot


----------



## arcticsid

The shoe floating in there or the brew itself? LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Ryan, look through some of the recipes in here. Theres Kvass, kamini, khomehini etc. some strange ones for sure. Some are "traditional". I don't remember offhand but theres some sort of Finnish brew in there.

http://brewery.org/brewery/cm3/recs/12_toc.html

You are starting to remind me of some of the people who live here who choose to live outside of civilization. Thats not a bad thing, most of my aquaintences DO!

But, take a look at some of these. Let me know what you think.

Troy


----------



## deadhead

YES! that is just what i was looking for lots of off the wall and rare recipes they even have 3 (i think) seperate absinthe recipes see what kinda frankindrink i come up with this info hehe yea ive never associated well with the rest of society i like to think of myself as my own subculture hehe (think ive been listening to the grateful dead for too many years if there is such a thing) cheers!!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

ur not the only one with off the wall recipes....


----------



## arcticsid

I don't know about the recipes, but yeah, off the wall, and sometimes on the floor.


----------



## deadhead

Midwest Vintner said:


> ur not the only one with off the wall recipes....



well dont leave me in suspense stranger. toss me some wacky ideas if u dont mind


----------



## arcticsid

http://www.honeycreek.us/recipe.php

I think I already sent you this link, some strange ones in here.

If I could find a way to ferment mosquitoes, cat hair, spruce needles or snow I would be a rich man. It may be time to start considering the old shoe afterall!!

Troy


----------



## NSwiner

Sounds like the alcohol base we make and add whatever flavours you like to it .


----------



## deadhead

Haha we can call it mead of nike haha


----------



## deadhead

man troy u keep sending me messages like this im gonna run out of jug room; ill have to rent a sencond house just ta hold it all hehe


----------



## non-grapenut

deadhead said:


> half gallon yields a half gallon (minus a couple ml or so after filtering) anywhere from 8-16% ABV it can have a number of different things added to it during fermentation as well to make a range of flavors. u can even distill it and make finnish (finland) moonshine but i kno thats



I saw in my Midwest Brewing magazine that there are many many flavors that can be added to this 'base'...Sounds like a new project!


----------



## deadhead

indded many projects to come o slayer of fruit!


----------



## Wade E

Around here that is called a sugar wash and is usuall produced for distilling purposes to run through a still. Dont ask me how exactly I know that!


----------



## deadhead

haha sounds like ima be runnin out of sugar if i can turn it into anything hehehe


----------

